# EA: اللي بالي بالك في الساحل



## CZAREK

Hi guys ,someone asked me to translate this phrase,
but I am not sure if I understood it correctly.Sorry
for bothering you.

'ana gailek we 3'alawtek la3melek 2ely baly balek fel saa7el .

I suppose that transliteration is a bit incorrect here ,so 
I will try to correct it also and translate what I understand.
Hope this sentence is understandable somehow.

ana gayylek wa 3'alawtek le-3amelek elly baale baalek fel
saa7el.

I am coming to you and your dearness makes you what we are thinking about(what is in my mind and your mind) ...........?
.
Thank you so much for your help.
Czarek


----------



## إسكندراني

اللي بالي بالك means 'you know what' with similar connotations to the English expression I think.


----------



## CZAREK

إسكندراني said:


> اللي بالي بالك means 'you know what' with similar connotations to the english expression i think.


 
للاسف جوابتك مش واضح ليا.
ممكن اترجم لي الجملة دي  لو سمحت.

بالي بالك في الساحل؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلاً
تشارك


----------



## rayloom

I agree with iskandarani,
The speaker doesn't want to say it out loud, so he's saying like "you know what I mean".


----------



## cherine

اللي بالي بالك is a fixed expression that's usually translated as "you know what". It means "the thing that you and I know".
في الساحل most probably refers to الساحل الشمالي : Egypt's north coast, which is has many leisure places where people go spend days in the summer swimming and having fun.


----------



## rayloom

Also to add:
we 3'alawtek: he's making a promise, invoking (hope I'm using it correctly) her dearness to him.

So to translated:
I'm going to you, I swear by your dearness to me I'm gonna make you (or do to you) the...you know what I mean, in the saahel.


----------



## cherine

CZAREK said:


> 'ana gailek we 3'alawtek la3melek 2ely baly balek fel saa7el .
> [...]
> 
> ana gayylek wa 3'alawtek le-3amelek elly baale baalek fel
> saa7el.


Regarding the transliteration, I wouldn't change much to the original:
ana gaylek (we don't stress the ياء in this form of the verb). we 3'alawtek la3mellek لاعملِّك elli bali balek fes-saa7el.


> I am coming to you and your dearness makes you what we are thinking about(what is in my mind and your mind) ...........?


As for the translation, I'd say:
I'm coming. And I promise to do/make you know what for you in es-saa7el.
وغلاوتك is literally swearing by someone value to you, but you don't need to translate it literally, this is why I put "I promise". You can also say "I swear".

P.S. Rayloom, we're posting past each other  but I'm glad we're confirming each other's posts.


----------



## rayloom

cherine said:


> As for the translation, I'd say:
> I'm coming. And I promise to do/make you know what for you in es-saa7el.
> وغلاوتك is literally swearing by someone value to you, but you don't need to translate it literally, this is why I put "I promise". You can also say "I swear".
> 
> P.S. Rayloom, we're posting past each other  but I'm glad we're confirming each other's posts.



Hehe yeah I noticed that 
For some reason I think that "we 3'alawtek" was the source of the confustion.
CZAREK almost nailed the meaning, if it weren't for "we 3'alawtek"


----------



## cherine

Yep. I agree again


----------



## إسكندراني

'I promise you I'll do you-know-what for you in the north coast'
It's a roundabout way of saying he'll do for her whatever she wants there (maybe he promised her to take her somewhere or buy her something etc.); that region is obviously full of resorts.
Think of the expression as meaning 'what's in your mind and mine'.


----------



## CZAREK

rayloom said:


> Hehe yeah I noticed that
> For some reason I think that "we 3'alawtek" was the source of the confustion.
> CZAREK almost nailed the meaning, if it weren't for "we 3'alawtek"




Yes  rayloom ,I didn't know that غلاوتك is used here as "swearing by someone" or  as "to promise".
I was confused about all explanations because couldn't find
appropriate word .

I know that this word comes from verb "غلى"=ghelee
=to become dear ,become beloved or can be also
used about prices (to go up in a price).

And after that  noun  follows as"غلاوة"=ghalaawa=dearness or
preciousness .


----------



## Outlandish

CZAREK said:


> ana gayylek wa 3'alawtek le-3amelek elly baale baalek fel
> saa7el.




CZAREK, It seems to me that لاعملك bears a kind of threatening here, no?


----------



## Timmy123

Outlandish said:


> CZAREK, It seems to me that لاعملك bears a kind of threatening here, no?


 
I have often heard this laam before a word. e.g. la-ha2ullak, la3mellak.

It is not used in this sense for negation, almost certainty. Can anyone shed some light on this usage in Egyptian Arabic?


----------



## Outlandish

Timmy123 said:


> I have often heard this laam before a word. e.g. la-ha2ullak, la3mellak.
> 
> It is not used in this sense for negation, almost certainty. Can anyone shed some light on this usage in Egyptian Arabic?



Yes, it is not for negation here.
لاعملك = وإلّا فسوف أعمل لك
 You do this, or I will do such and such

It is used, as pointed out earlier, for threatening, pushing on people, putting people in a situation where they have no alternatives (usually in a humorous or a friendly way).


----------



## cherine

Hi Outlandish (nice to see you back 3ala fekra  )

I don't sense any threatening in the sentence. First, because the laam is a natural part of القسم . Second, because it's preceded by وغلاوتك and unless there's further context to give this "oath" or promise a sarcastic meaning, I'd take it as any promise.


----------



## إسكندراني

يا اخواننا زي ما قالت شيرين اللام هنا  مش للتحذير ولا للتسبيب، هي للقسم. مش كلّه بيشوف أفلام مترجمة؟ «لأقتلنّك»!ـ


----------



## cherine

هاهاها وَنِعْم المثال يا اسكندراني. أهي "لأقتلنَّك" دي أكبر مثال على التهديد :d 

بس هي اللام في "لاعملك" مش للتهديد على فكرة


----------



## إسكندراني

لأكْتُبَنَّ لَكِ جواباً آخر يوضّح ماذا أقصد.
وإلّا لَأقتُلَنّك


----------



## cherine

إسكندراني said:


> لأكْتُبَنَّ لَكِ جواباً آخر يوضّح ماذا أقصد.
> وإلّا لَأقتُلَنّك


هاهاها
لأ، الطيب أحسن. خلِّيها لأكتبَّن.


----------



## Outlandish

صح يا شرين أنا اتلخبطت
بس الأوّل باشكرك على ترحيبك 
زي ما انت واسكندرانى قلتوا هى تقاس على لأقتلنك يعنى لام قسم
بس بما إن اسكندرانى شكله بيتكلم بجد، خلينا أحسن نتذكر: لئن لم تنتهي لأرجمنك واهجرنى مليّا - مريم  46 
عقوبة مخففة:d​


----------



## إسكندراني

والله لانا شاكركم على جهدكم الرائع


----------

